# Imogen Heap - Ellipse



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Last year I heard a song by Imogen Heap and I quickly went to grab the rest of her latest album. All her work is sonically intriguing and mixed and recorded VERY well. The fact that she is a very talented vocalist helps in the fact that her music is quite pure and not over processed. She uses subtle sounds in the background that might be overlooked by stereo setups that are sub par. However, when you listen to her music on a quality system it really brings things to life.

Flash forward to last week...My girlfriend surprised me with the new Imogen Heap album that I didn't know was coming out! So I do like I always do and set up my current favorite tower speakers and sat down for a listening session while I ripped the CD to WAV and made a duplicate in case anything happened to the original.

Truely fantastic...a work of art. She does things with the imaging you can only imagine. Things have a definite source and are easily definable. Noise floor? Amp hiss? Not on this disc. She's just brilliant. I highly recommend picking up a copy if you enjoy hearing some new interesting stuff.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds interesting... I will have to check her music out... thanks!


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Her music is very different but not "out there" different. The most applicable adjective I can think of when I hear her music is "Intriguing" 

Very cool stuff IMO. It's certainly not what I usually listen to but it's quite pleasing.


----------

